# what brand of kibbles do you feed your doggies ?



## pocky (Feb 15, 2007)

we are just curious.can u tell us pls.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Right now, 
2 dogs are eating orijen ( I hate this hyper link)
and the other 2 are eating Canidae.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I feed raw and Timberwolf sometimes.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I feed raw. But before that I fed Kirkland Signature, DVP fish and sweet potato, Evo, and Canidae. Most of my choices were made because I have a dog that has many food allergies.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Currently I feed purnia puppy chow but once the bag runs out I'm switching over to candaie all life stages.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

Chicken Soup for the dog lover's Soul: http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/products/dogs/dry_food/adult_dog_formula/

Wow, that orijion sounds like a pretty good food, too. i'd never even heard of it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato and we use Innova EVO treats- http://www.naturapet.com/
http://www.naturapet.com/brands/california-natural.asp

We have a dog with food allergies so a simple food was needed. All four dogs (allergies or not) are doing fabulous on it. 

We've also used Canidae and liked it a lot.


----------



## sydney-the-cattle-dog (Jan 31, 2007)

Currently switching dogs over from Purina One to Timberwolf Organics.

Orijen looks really good too, but hard to come by in the states.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

no kibble at all, just raw... 
but I have a couple puppy folks feeding cal. natural and one feeding evo


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

Canidae All Life Stages kibble with Canidae Chicken Rice canned or Wellness 95% Beef, Chicken or Venison. About 75/25 mixture. I have looked at the Solid Gold Bark at the Moon but will try it after my Canidae runs out.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> I feed raw and Timberwolf sometimes.


Ditto (TO lamb and apples specifically but I might start rotating)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Canidae for both dogs.

Chicken Soup was a very close second choice.

Availability is a factor, but most of the dog food companies have website store locators and some suppliers will ship direct.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I use Nutro now. When I first brought Carter hom ehe was on Purena and his coat looked pretty bad (besides he only ate it when he was dire hungry since he didn't like the taste of it). After i swiched him over to Nutro, his coat was all nice an shiny again, and his engery levels we up.

http://www.nutroproducts.com/


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

My two older dogs eat Chicken Soup and the pupper eats Blue Buffalo. The kitten eats Innova Evo.


----------



## ToysHaveMyHeart (May 9, 2007)

I rotate between Canidae, California Natural, and Innova (regular formula only);every couple of months or so.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Fromm's four star nutritionals Duck and Potato. 

*shrugs* 

Twice a week the 'Chid gets home made meals consisting of boiled chicken, brown rice, half a can of plain pumpkin, half a teaspoon of fish oil, and half a cup of Solid Gold Green Cow Tripe. 

 

You'll get alot of different opinions on this thread. My honest feeling is that as long as a dog has been fed, that's all that really matters.  

Don't feel bad if you can't afford the good stuff. Doing the best you can by your dog is what matters.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My Basset and Lab eat Chicken Soup brand and my Mastiff eats Eagle Pack Holistic for Large and Giant Breed puppies. Anything else and he gets gassy; which believe me when I say that it can clear a room in 5 seconds flat!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

My 2 year old Shih Tzu is eating Wellness CORE with canned EVO mixed in. My 6 month old Shih Tzu is currently eating Timberwolf Organics with canned EVO, but when this bag runs out I'm switching him to Wellness for puppies.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I feed Orijen. They just came out with a fish formula that I can't WAIT to switch to! It looks awesome


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

I haven't brought my pup home and obviously I'll feed him what he is currently being fed when I first get him, but I've been "shopping" for food myself. I've read conflicting info, as I'm sure many of you have. Nothing seemed too scientific, so I decided to be unscientific myself and just started asking every dog owner I encountered.

Interestingly, lots of people around here use the food that's made locally by a company/bakery called Sammy Snacks. I'm not 100% sold on it, since I've read so many good things about Timberwolf, Orijen, Candiae, etc. But, buying a locally made product is really attractive to me. It's also human grade, which I've heard is very good. People actually eat the cookies from their dog bakery.


----------



## Mcpie (Jun 22, 2007)

Orijen Large Breed puppy at present. Somewhat pricey but the real issue is finding the big bags of this food. I live in Toronto so we have a lot of stores that sell it, but they sell out quickly of the big bags. When I do find one, I have to put it on hold/run to spend my money


----------



## h2odog (Oct 11, 2006)

I am currently feeding Orijen, ZiwiPeak and have introduced Wellness CORE, a grain free food that looks really good.


----------



## newman (Aug 2, 2007)

I prefer Blue Buffalo dog food, dry and wet food it is on the expensive side.


----------



## cbow (May 6, 2007)

Canidae and RAW.


----------



## sskbreed (Mar 14, 2007)

just switching over to blue buffalo large breed puppy food


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nutro Ultra Senior mixed with all natural perservative free beef stew that has beef chunks and gravy, potatos, carrots, pees, and stuff like that in it, they olny get two or 3 spoon fulls of it, they get it unless they dont eat then they'll throw up.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Just finished switching from Castor and Pollux UltraMix to Timberwolf Organics Wild and Natural.


----------



## Fujismom (Jul 30, 2007)

Nutro Ultra for Puppies.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Eagle here.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

raw 
just raw 
no kibble at all


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I rotate kibbles because I am a strong believer that that is what is best for dogs (strengthens their digestive system so they dont get quesy tummies as easy AND different formulas and recipes have different ingredients and each one is beneficial in a different way). Right now I am rotating between Innova Evo and Orijen. I am also looking into trying out Wellness CORE, Timberwolf Organics, Innova, Canidae and a few others. My dogs also get some sort of raw meat with every meal. What type varies depending on what I have access to. I have a main butcher who supplies me with beef and pork consistantly but every now and then I get my hands on chicken, turkey, rabbit, venison, goat, lamb...all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

Be careful with venison. I don't know if it's gotten to Canada, but we have wasting disease in some areas of the US. You might want to ask your butcher where it came from. I believe (check this on the web) that venison from New Zealand or Australia (which is guess is a major source?) is safe.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

What is wasting disease? I give my dog raw venison and I have yet to hear about that--also the manufacturer of the patties (nature's variety) doesn't have anything posted on their website about it....should I be worried?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> What is wasting disease? I give my dog raw venison and I have yet to hear about that--also the manufacturer of the patties (nature's variety) doesn't have anything posted on their website about it....should I be worried?


wasting disease is like a spongeform encephalopathy or however you spell that.... .... we see it in moose and deer here...... 
I am not sure if it is a concern for our dogs or not.... it would be worht doing some research on.....but its hard to know who to go to for information about this kind of stuff.... maybe some of the other raw feeders will know..... 
s


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Shalva said:


> wasting disease is like a spongeform encephalopathy or however you spell that.... .... we see it in moose and deer here......
> I am not sure if it is a concern for our dogs or not.... it would be worht doing some research on.....but its hard to know who to go to for information about this kind of stuff.... maybe some of the other raw feeders will know.....
> s


Thanks Shalva, I am going to email nature's variety and see what they say.

Okay, I just emailed nv--it is 6:00 here so I don't expect an answer right away. I will post it when I get it.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> Thanks Shalva, I am going to email nature's variety and see what they say.
> 
> Okay, I just emailed nv--it is 6:00 here so I don't expect an answer right away. I will post it when I get it.



if you are feeding a premade raw venison then I wouldn't worry it is probably farm venison and not wild caught.... like a hunter.... I would be more concerned if you were feeding venison from your uncle bob who went out hunting and got a deer.... not that you ahve an uncle bob but ya know what i mean.... if you are feeding a commercial raw venison it is likely farm raised and there is likely no worry about that.... farm raised deer is very different from wild animals. 
s


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

lolololol--thanks--that makes sense-pheww


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

My uncle is the one who told me about wasting disease. I did some googling and there are lots of sites about it. This one seems like a good place to start. It's affecting deer and elk, though one article I found said that mice can carry it. 

This map shows where it has been found. Then key says that _captive_ herds have been infected. Once again, I'd talk to the butcher about where he's getting the stuff. My uncle asks at restaurants.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I live in NV and we have had a few cases of diagnosed human symptoms due to wild venison hunted in our area. It was attributed to wasting disease in the deer. Also, hunters have reported seeing deer in the wild that appeared to be suffering from wasting disease.

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/EID/vol10no6/03-1082.htm


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I am still very concerned about wasting disease and have emailed NV. Obviously, I am a neurotic doggie mother--anyway, in the NE we have something called West Nile Virus--now in elderely people mostly (although they say immunosuppressed people (AIDS, cancer) but in my experiences in healthcare I have only seen it in the elderly (who I guess are in some ways immunosuppresed) West Nile Virus can be really bad neurolically even deadly so I worried about it for Riley--in looking it up online (not that that is the best thing but at least something) evidentally dogs bitten by an infected mosquito USUALLY don't exhibit the same symptoms--it is much milder. I will have to look up wasting disease and see what they say about it regarding canines but I am still going to post my response email from NV if and when I get it. Scary stuff that is for sure.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

It's not nuerotic...it's being cautious. 

The chatter about West Nile hasn't been as strong this year. It seemed as though every dead bird was being tested for it in years past. I haven't checked on the situation in Virginia...thanks for the reminder.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is a link to the AVMA info on chronic wasting disease (mad cow disease.) It's a big deal in Wisconsin, but there is no evidence than it can be transmitted to dogs or humans.

http://www.avma.org/communications/brochures/cwd/cwd_brochure.asp


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I also just read on NV's website that their venison is imported from New Zealand. I didn't know mad cow's disease was the same thing as wastings disease--interesting


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> I also just read on NV's website that their venison is imported from New Zealand.


That's great!


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

My venison is locally vaught (hunted) and I live in an area where mad cow/waste disease is yet to be seen thankfully. I will keep alert about it though. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nutrition_sprite (Aug 10, 2007)

I feed raw in the morning, and Timberwolf Organics at night. Although I do rotate through the formulas every three months just to keep a variety in my dog's diet.


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

We feed ours RAW (no beef) with Arden Grange with Fresh Salmon kibble. It is great fir sensitive stomachs and skin which our dear Lula has. At the moment it's a bit difficult to get some meats because of the recent cases of Foot and Mouth disease. Luckily it doesn't look like it will be as bad as last time - the whole country turned into a huge BBQ. It was horrific


----------



## ShihtzuBeauty (Aug 11, 2007)

Right now I'm feeding Solid Gold Barking at the Moon and Solid Gold Cinnabones cookies. I also feed peas, sweet potatoe, green beans and peeled apples and bananas from time to time.


----------



## Kaylove (Jul 31, 2007)

I am feeding my girl Natural Choice. There is a new formula for sensitive stomachs and sensitive skin that comes in a purple bag, and I believe it is venicen and brown rice, which sounded really healthy to me. I was broke for a while and had to give her Pedigree, but now that we can afford the good stuff she is soooo happy and I could tell instantly she loved the food.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy


----------



## gone2thedogs (Aug 12, 2007)

We feed Wellness Super5 Senior Formula to one of our dogs, and Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish to the other one who is IBS and grain-intolerant. Those are the basic kibbles. 

They also get raw, and also sometimes get a bit of Merrick canned food (only the grain-free formulas) mixed in to the kibble, or a small sprinkle of Wysong Archetype as a "top dressing" to their kibbles. This is in addition to nutritional supplements. 

For treats we use venison/buffalo jerky, Lakse Kronchen dried salmon bits, freeze-dried liver or Grizzly NuTreats.


----------

